# Cleaning/Maintain a Compound Bow help



## slimshady2 (Feb 5, 2012)

Alittle time spent on wiping and a little 3&1 oil on the screws should help if done after a hunting day is over.


----------



## tripleb2431 (Aug 25, 2009)

Keep strings waxed good and when ever you hunt in rain hang bow up to dry when get home. And when hunting in cold conditions take it out and hang it up at night as cold metal warms up condensation will form and if in case won't be able to dry and will start to rust


----------

